# Greyhound



## Ashley88 (Oct 11, 2017)

So I recently am getting back into art and Am working on a painting for a friend. Hoping to get any advice or suggestions on what I have so far. I have attached the reference picture as well. Thanks for any help?


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Not sure how accurate you want to be but I see in the photo the nose is to the left and your drawing has it on the right as we face the drawing. Eyeball this with a straight edge and you'll see where you went wrong. Same with the eyes.


----------



## Abdushakur (Jun 25, 2017)

Ashley88 said:


> So I recently am getting back into art and Am working on a painting for a friend. Hoping to get any advice or suggestions on what I have so far. I have attached the reference picture as well. Thanks for any help?


I suggest you start keeping a sketchbook with you dedicated to blind contour drawing (with pen only), and try to work in it as much as you can everyday. Working from fast to slower BC pieces, so the next time you approach a canvas, you will have better eye/hand coordination, and you will be able to produce a painting that looks closer the the intended subject.

Also, try to draw with pen and use as little correction as possible. Avoid pencils, as a form of practice.


----------

